# Tata plug 2 surf modem not working on Fedora



## tech291083 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi all,
I am trying to use TATA Indicom CDMA USB modem on Fedora 6. 
I have edited the wvdial.conf file as per company's suggestion and now it looks as follows:
[Dialer Defaults]
Modem = /dev/ttyACM0
Baud = 460800
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ISDN = 0
Modem Type = USB Modem
Phone = #777
Username = internet
Password = internet
stupid mode = 1
----------------------------
So after editing the wvdial.conf file when I type the wvdial command in the terminal I get the following output:
[root@localhost jaymehta]# wvdial 
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0
--> Initializing modem.
--> Sending: ATZ
ATZ
OK
--> Sending: AT+CRM=1
AT+CRM=1
OK
--> Modem initialized.
--> Sending: ATD#777
--> Waiting for carrier.
ATD#777
CONNECT
--> Carrier detected. Starting PPP immediately.
--> Starting pppd at Thu Feb 8 17:02:59 2007
--> pid of pppd: 6221
--> Using interface ppp0
--> pppd: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyACM0
--> pppd: CHAP authentication succeeded: Authentication success
--> local IP address 59.18.84.27
--> remote IP address 172.29.118.86
--> primary DNS address 202.54.29.5
--> secondary DNS address 202.54.10.2
Caught signal #2! Attempting to exit gracefully...
--> Terminating on signal 15
--> Connect time 0.6 minutes.
--> pppd: Sent 0 bytes, received 578 bytes.
I simply can not open a single webpage in FireFox browser. Can any one help me please? Thanks.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 11, 2008)

Put the following in your /etc/resolv.conf file



> nameserver 202.54.29.5
> nameserver 202.54.10.2


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 11, 2008)

Also, I'm not sure about the center number, #777 is for BSNL that I'm sure of, but same applies to TATA?


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 12, 2008)

^^Yes, the number is same for TATA, #777


----------



## tech291083 (Nov 19, 2008)

ThinkFree,

Thanks a lot it is working now. You have really given me the right piece of info. God bless.Have a good day...


----------

